# Which Sat Nav?



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

Been looking at these for the last couple days. It seems so difficult to narrow it down and that's just in the Garmin range! I had a 205T for a short while and thought it was great. However now I want bluetooth as well. The problem is when you see that you can have other features for a few more pounds you start looking to spend more.

So I've been looking at the Garmin range above, please vote and give any indication as to why if you dont mind.

Here are comparisons

and here


----------



## Lakelord (Jun 30, 2007)

I remember going through the same conundrum once. Looked at all the write ups and decided to go for a Navman when everyone else was buying TomTom. 
I wish I had done as well. While most of the navigation is much the same between one manufacturer and another, there seems to be so many more advanatages with the TomTom. Applications such as Tyre which make route planning so much easier. http://www.tyre.tk/
Itinerary mapping can be shared with other tomtom users should you wish to 'convoy' with others etc 
If I were in the market again, I'd go for TomTom


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

TomTom hands down, simple, very easy to use and never missed a beat with me, but with all SatNav, common sense is the Key though


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Lakelord said:


> I remember going through the same conundrum once. Looked at all the write ups and decided to go for a Navman when everyone else was buying TomTom.
> I wish I had done as well. While most of the navigation is much the same between one manufacturer and another, there seems to be so many more advanatages with the TomTom. Applications such as Tyre which make route planning so much easier. http://www.tyre.tk/
> Itinerary mapping can be shared with other tomtom users should you wish to 'convoy' with others etc
> If I were in the market again, I'd go for TomTom


Thanks

Tyre looks like a neat bit of kit, seems it is also compatible with Garmin


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

MattFletcher said:


> TomTom hands down, simple, very easy to use and never missed a beat with me, but with all SatNav, common sense is the Key though


Garmin from what I can see is on par with TomTom? Only less expensive for the same functions? If I could find a TomTom at a reasonable price that has traffic and bluetooth I might be tempted.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

TomTom without a doubt IMO, I have 2 and they work great :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, thanks but I've defo decided on Garmin now with free traffic, that and having looked around a lot of people seem to prefer Garmin having used TomTom.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i have the garmin 1310 widescreen. got it for 100quid off amazon. its very good, speaks road names, 3d mapping, speed camera alerts and you can change the vehicle on the display, I currently have a riot van on mine(i know i;m a kid)


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Deano said:


> i have the garmin 1310 widescreen. got it for 100quid off amazon. its very good, speaks road names, 3d mapping, speed camera alerts and you can change the vehicle on the display, I currently have a riot van on mine(i know i;m a kid)


LOL

Sounds good.

I am actually looking at the 1370T, I want to have for US maps too as I'll be in America for a while and the gf can use it when she comes back too.

Just not sure whether to buy a cheap one for here and one for there or to buy one that does both, about the same money either way...


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Bought a Garmin 710 from ebay in the end. Hope it doesn't turn up like the last one, locked with a pin code!!


----------

